# Building Haunt Wall Panels



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Terra for coming back and updating your tutorials so the info isn’t lost to the forum. ?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank you Terra for coming back and updating your tutorials so the info isn’t lost to the forum. ?


My pleasure and it's been fun updating them. It is a little shocking that some of these were 10 years old. Can you believe it was that long ago??? Seems like just a few years.


----------



## Illinois Jim (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent tutorial. Lots of detailed, clear explanations for how you do it. Can you just use staples instead of velcro to hold the fabric in place or do they pull through? Love the wall paintings, by the way!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Illinois Jim said:


> Thanks for the excellent tutorial. Lots of detailed, clear explanations for how you do it. Can you just use staples instead of velcro to hold the fabric in place or do they pull through? Love the wall paintings, by the way!


Thank you  I didn't try just using staples but I would think you'd be fine but may not last as many seasons. I did the Velcro thing primarily because I changed out the art each season.


----------

